# Wabbit Protection



## Spectre468 (Feb 6, 2015)

So, this spring, we are planning to build some raised beds for some lettuce, spinach, arugula etc. Only problem is that we have tons of rabbits, I shoot them on a nearly daily basis, and the coyotes take a good number of them out as well, but we still have plenty that usually decimate our plants.

I was thinking of doing some kind of fencing around the beds. Anyone have any luck with such an endeavor?

Any thoughts, ideas, and certainly pics would be helpful and appreciated!


----------



## blades (Feb 6, 2015)

Fencing helps but only if you bury about a foot of it. little buggers dig holes. Won't completely stop em but slows um down some.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I put up a fence around my apple trees. 4x2 welded wire, 6 foot high to keep deer out also. We have snow on the ground so I can see the rabbit tracks now. The fence seems to be working but there was a set of tracks inside the fence. It looks like some may be able to squeeze their way through the 2x4 opening. There was a clump of fur there too. So I'm not sure if it got stuck or what happened. There was No damage to the trees, it went in one side and straight out the other. Chicken wire might be best, expecially in spring when there are baby rabbit's.


----------



## billb (Feb 13, 2015)

I had to put 3 foot tall chicken wire as the rabbits squeezed thru 4x2 at will also.
Found a nest with young ones in it in the Spring inside the fenced in area so not just very young ones were getting thru.
I didn't bury mine and haven't found any diggers but I have had something digging a shallow access under the fence once.
Also recommend bury some of it if possible.


----------



## hayboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Electric fence about 6 in. off the ground, about 10/12 in will keep the deer out of your garden, it works for me and the guy that got me to try it and quit thinking he was a idiot.


----------



## Landmark (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 on the electric fence. bottom strand just off the ground so they can't crawl under. 2nd about 6-8inches above it and one more strand at top. never had a rabbit tunnel under and it keeps ground hogs and deer out as well.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 26, 2015)

+ 2 on the electric fence , you can get electric mesh wire and a solar powered zapper if its away from a electrical outlet , nothing likes getting zapped .


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2015)

Electric fence is what commercial organic gardeners use around here. Local Farm stores usually carry everything you need. I presume you're talking Jack Rabbits?


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 26, 2015)

Some jacks, mostly cotton bunnies (cottontails) around here in the yard. Shot 3 yesterday.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> Some jacks, mostly cotton bunnies (cottontails) around here in the yard. Shot 3 yesterday.


Every now and then the cottontails get too abundant around the house. I found that I could go out at night with flashlight and take out a bunch of them in the yard. I used sub-sonic .22, very quiet like a pellet gun.


----------

